# Proud Downsizers !!



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Motor-homing Pals.
Just wanted to say that thanks to your suggestions and advice, a few hours ago we became the proud owners of a Rapido V56 van. We realised that Old Father Time was marching along and we still want to enjoy the wonderful nomadic life, so our beautiful Burstner Delfin t 700 has had to be replaced with a lighter, younger model and this magnificent panel van fits the bill. She is a really good spec, nearly new, a quality build and drives as easily as a car. Exactly what is required for the Tarts on Tour.
Out of love for Delfin, we shall continue to keep our Delfy handle on the Forum but for now, Morocco here we come!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

delfy

What a delightful little van. Downsizing correctly is an art. Well done! The members in our forum would love to hear your stories of Delfin and the new journey of Delfy.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

That's great - now you'll be able to get to all those places you couldn't in a bigger van and you'll realise how much unnecessary stuff you were carrying around with you just because you could!

Have fun!

Catz


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

No damp issues for you. Welcome to the panel van club.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a nice van, not sure the bed would be practical for us though, or the lack of an oven, but you could easily modify one of those cupboards to take a 3 way microwave or standard Gas oven, or Andy could


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Congrats Daf and Sue, you'll have no problems getting down to that campsite along the Ziz Gorge now.  

Pete


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Daf and Sue,

Found you via your blog and then on here.

We have done the same. Downsized from something a bit larger! An RV with three slide outs which we are selling at the moment.

Also bought the Rapido V56 and picking up tomorrow.

Our requirements changed and I need to visit customers all over the country, travelling down some narrow roads. 

Will pm you as I would like to ask a few more questions.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Have fun! We certainly have in our pvc.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm jealous of that gas locker! I wish we could fit 2 x 13kg bottles.

Have fun touring in your new van.

Lesley


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

That looks like a cool new van, and I'm a big fan of Rapido.

Have a great time, Mike


----------

